# ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟



## candy shop (23 مايو 2008)

السؤال: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟


الجواب: الرسول بولس يقول لنا أن الزوجة "متربطة" بزوجها مادام كان حياً. "فأن المرأة التي تحت رجل هي مرتبطة بالناموس بالرجل الحي" (رومية 2:7). والمبدأ الذي يمكن استخلاصه هنا هو أن الرباط الزوجي يجب أن يستمر حتي الموت. فهذه خطة الله وأن كانت لا تمثل حقيقة الزيجات اليوم. ففي المجتمع الغربي المعاصر 51% من الزيجات تنتهي بالطلاق. وهذا يعني ان نصف عدد الأزواج الذين يتخذون العهود الزوجية بما فيها "الي أن يفرقنا الموت" لا يلتزمون بالعهد الذي قد قطعوه علي أنفسهم أمام الله.

فالسؤال اذاً ما ذا يجب علي الزوجان أن يفعلا ليتأكدا أن زواجهم سيستمر "الي أن يفرقهم الموت؟" النقطة الأولي والتي هي في غاية الأهمية، هي أطاعة الله وكلمته. هذا هو المبدأ الذي يجب علي الطرفان اتباعة قبل الزواج وحتي قبل الأقدام علي الأرتباط. ويقول الله في (عاموس 3:3) "هل يسير اثنان معاً ان لم يتواعدا؟". وللمؤمن المخلص ذلك يعني عدم الأقدام علي الأرتباط بشخص غير مؤمن. "لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين، لأنه أية خلطة للبر والأثم؟ وأي شركة للنور مع الظلمة؟" (كورنثوس الثانية 14:6) فأن اتبعنا هذا المبدأ فأننا سنتفادي العديد من المشاكل والمعاناة المستقبلية.

والمبدأ الآخر الذي يحمي استمرارية الزواج هو أنه يجب علي الزوج أن يطيع الله وأن يحب، و يكرم، ويحمي زوجته كما لو كانت جسده (أفسس 25:5-31). والوجه الآخر لذلك هو أنه يجب علي الزوجة أن تطيع الله وأن تخضع لزوجها "كما للرب" (أفسس 22:5). فالزواج بين رجل وأمرأة يعكس الصورة الروحية للعلاقة بين المسيح والكنيسة. فالمسيح قد ضحي بنفسه من أجل الكنيسة و هو يحبها ويكرمها ويحميها "كعروس ممجدة" (رؤيا يوحنا 7:19-9).

فعندما جمع الله آدم وحواء في أول زواج في العالم، قام بخلق حواء من "لحمه وعظامه" (تكوين 31:2) وأصبحا "جسداً واحداً" (تكوين 23:2-24). ولقد فقد هذا المبدأ في مجتمعنا المعاصر. أذ أن يصبح الأثنان جسداً واحداً لا يمثل فقط الأتحاد الجسدي، بل يعني التقاء العقل والنفس لتكوين وحدة واحدة. وتتجه العلاقة الي بعد أعمق بكثير من الأنجذاب الجسدي أو الغريزي وتتحول الي "وحدة" روحية وتتحقق هذه الوحدة فقط عندما يسلم الطرفان حياتهما لله ولبعضهما الآخر. فتصبح العلاقة لا تتكون من "أنا" ولكن من "نحن". وهذا قطعاً واحداً من أسرار نجاح الزواج وأستمراره. عندما يجعل الطرفان علاقتهما الزوجية أولوية في حياتهم يمكن للزواج أن يستمر حتي الموت. وبالطبع يجب تعضيد الزواج بالعلاقة الرأسية مع الله التي تؤمن علاقة الزوج والزوجة الأفقية وتجعل العلاقة مستمرة بل وممجدة لله. 

منقول​


----------



## ميرنا (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟*

انا اتعلمت اجة لو الاتنين قريبين من ربنا البيت هيبقى كلة محبة وسلام 
عارفة يا كاندى مواضيعك بتطمنى فى مرة بكلم صحبتى بقولها نفسى اعمل اوضة تبقى دى كنيسة البيت ارسم فيها صورة كبيرة لرب يسوع فاتح ايديه وبيبتسم وعلى اليمين شمعدان وبردو الشمال شمعدان واحط فيها ناقوس واللى يدخل الاوضة كانة داخل كنيسة بظبط راحت قلتلى نامى انتى واحلمى كويس عيال تجيب احباط اصلا بس بردو هعملها


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟*

موضوع جميل يا مشرفتنا كاندى


> فعندما جمع الله آدم وحواء في أول زواج في العالم، قام بخلق حواء من "لحمه وعظامه" (تكوين 31:2) وأصبحا "جسداً واحداً" (تكوين 23:2-24)




*هذا هو سر نجاح الزواج *

جسد واحد (حسب وجهت نظرى) يعنى :
-  لا يوجد حواجز ولا خصوصيات بينهم
- الرجل يحب امرأته كما يحب نفسه لانهم جسد وروح واحدة 


واذا كان الزوجين جسداً واحداً لن يفرقهم انسان على وجه الأرض


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟*



> بقولها نفسى اعمل اوضة تبقى دى كنيسة البيت ارسم فيها صورة كبيرة لرب يسوع فاتح ايديه وبيبتسم وعلى اليمين شمعدان وبردو الشمال شمعدان واحط فيها ناقوس واللى يدخل الاوضة كانة داخل كنيسة بظبط راحت قلتلى نامى انتى واحلمى كويس عيال تجيب احباط اصلا بس بردو هعملها


علشان كدة مختارة صورة كلها شموع فى تعليقك  
 
*اللى انتى عاوزة تعملية مش صعب, ممكن تشوفى ركن فى غرفتك وتعملى كدة .
دى كلها صورة وكام شمعة وبخور + ايمان من قلبك 
بس

*


----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟*



ميرنا قال:


> انا اتعلمت اجة لو الاتنين قريبين من ربنا البيت هيبقى كلة محبة وسلام
> عارفة يا كاندى مواضيعك بتطمنى فى مرة بكلم صحبتى بقولها نفسى اعمل اوضة تبقى دى كنيسة البيت ارسم فيها صورة كبيرة لرب يسوع فاتح ايديه وبيبتسم وعلى اليمين شمعدان وبردو الشمال شمعدان واحط فيها ناقوس واللى يدخل الاوضة كانة داخل كنيسة بظبط راحت قلتلى نامى انتى واحلمى كويس عيال تجيب احباط اصلا بس بردو هعملها



مش صعب يا ميرنا طالما جواكى عايزه كده اكيد ربنا هيبعتلك اللى يشجعك ابعدى ان الناس اللى 

بتحبط دى ربنا يحققلك كل اللى بتتمنيه يارب​


----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> موضوع جميل يا مشرفتنا كاندى
> 
> 
> *هذا هو سر نجاح الزواج *
> ...





شكراااااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ميرنا (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> علشان كدة مختارة صورة كلها شموع فى تعليقك
> 
> *اللى انتى عاوزة تعملية مش صعب, ممكن تشوفى ركن فى غرفتك وتعملى كدة .*
> *دى كلها صورة وكام شمعة وبخور + ايمان من قلبك *
> *بس*


لا متنفعش فى اوضتى نظام هتبقى اوضة ليها كرامة مدش يدخلها كدا عمال على بطال انتا يمكن مش متخيل شكل الاوضة علشان كدا بتقول ركن انما انا متخيلاها هتكون غير الشقة كلها ​


----------



## ميرنا (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟*



candy shop قال:


> مش صعب يا ميرنا طالما جواكى عايزه كده اكيد ربنا هيبعتلك اللى يشجعك ابعدى ان الناس اللى​
> 
> 
> بتحبط دى ربنا يحققلك كل اللى بتتمنيه يارب​


 
مش كدا يا نون ​


----------



## Raymond (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟*

*بس يا ميرنا البيت مادام فيه بيذكر اسم يسوع المسيح و بتصلي فيه يبقي زيو زي الكنيسة ..

انتي بس عايزة تعملي شكل خاص كده تحسي فيه بالخشوع اكتر و يبقي له قدسية خاصة و ده جميل علي فكرة 

بس اعتقد مهما كان المكان ده مش حييجي حاجة جنب هيكل الكنيسة لانه بيتقام فيه الصلاة علي حق و قداس بجد .. و بيحل فيه الروح القدس

هي فكرة حلوة طبعا جدا بس الافضل من الصلاة في الغرفة دي الصلاة في هيكل الكنيسة 

لو المكان موجود عندك و فاضي يبقي ابدئي من دلوقتي و الافضل انك تبعتي 

الصورة اللي حتحطيها في المكان ده للكنيسة تقعد في الهيكل 40  يوم علشان يبفي فيها بركة من الروح القدس  و بركة مخلصنا يسوع المسيح .

و ربنا يحققلك اللي بتتمنيه و يمكن ناس كتير تعمل زيك .. بس للاسف انا ماعنديش اي مكان فاضي اعمل فيه كده
*.


----------



## وليم تل (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟*

حقا كاندى
لضمان استمرارية الزواج ونجاحة
هو الابتعاد عن الانا بشتى الطرق
فالرجل مسؤل عن زوجتة بعد والديها
وعلية ان يعاملها بحنان وحب 
كما ان على الزوحة طاعة زوجها والوقوف بجانبة
شركة واحدة لا يفرقها انسان مهما واجهوا من صعوبات الحياة
وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## ميرنا (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟*



Raymond قال:


> *بس يا ميرنا البيت مادام فيه بيذكر اسم يسوع المسيح و بتصلي فيه يبقي زيو زي الكنيسة ..*
> 
> *انتي بس عايزة تعملي شكل خاص كده تحسي فيه بالخشوع اكتر و يبقي له قدسية خاصة و ده جميل علي فكرة *
> 
> ...


 
مهو طبعا لو عملنا قرود مش هتيجى حاجة فى الهيكل طبعا بس انتو مش فاهمين دى هتبقى بعد اختيار شريك الحياة وصلت حتى انا لو دخلت الاوضة دى بايشارب كدا يعنى نقول تانى 
سمعت قصة  حكهالنا خادم فى الاجتماع نزل القاهرة لظروف جت الظروف انو يبات عندا واد صحبة مسبوهش ابدا فى اوضة برضو مخصصاها فى الشقة اسمها اوضة الكاهن بيصلو فيها جاى يدخل مرات صحبة قلتله اخلع الشوذ اتريق هو قلها داخل كنيسة قلتله اه بس بترد بجد هى دخل الاوضة مفروشة موكيت فيها ناقوس وحاجات كتير
 عندها بسم الصليب تلات بنات التلاتة داخلين بليشاربات وبخشوع اوى  انا يمكن كانت جويا الفكرة بس مش عارفة ارسملها ملامح يعنى مش عارفة هتبقى ازاى بس سمعت القصة دى وفرحت اوى


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟*

تعبتينا معاكى, روحى الكنيسة اسهل يا ميرنا 


لو غرفتك كبيرة شوية, ممكن تحددى ربع الغرفة بستارة.
وتبقى هذا الجزء هو غرفة منفصلة مخصصة للصلاة.
خلى اللى يروح يجي مش مشكلة المهم ان محدش يعدى على غرفتك الصغيرة


----------



## ميرنا (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟*

يا ناس افهمونى الاوضة دى هتبقى بعدين فى بيتى ​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟*



> يا ناس افهمونى الاوضة دى هتبقى بعدين فى بيتى


طيب كدة اسهل 
ميرنا انا مش فاهم اية المشكلة 
اية اللى هيمنع عمل غرفة فى بيتك الجديد مخصصة للصلاة, وتعمللها انتى قدسية خاصة بيها.


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> طيب كدة اسهل
> ميرنا انا مش فاهم اية المشكلة
> اية اللى هيمنع عمل غرفة فى بيتك الجديد مخصصة للصلاة, وتعمللها انتى قدسية خاصة بيها.



ميرنا حبيبتى

انا فهماكى

علشان اعرف ناس عاملين كده

ناس شفوها وقالولى وعاملين كمان مذبح

علشان بتهم كبير​


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟*



candy shop قال:


> ميرنا حبيبتى​
> 
> انا فهماكى​
> علشان اعرف ناس عاملين كده​
> ...


 
امال لما انتى مش تفهمينى مين يفهمنى يا نون :smil8:​


----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟*



ميرنا قال:


> امال لما انتى مش تفهمينى مين يفهمنى يا نون :smil8:​


ليكى حق ميرنا 
كاندى مش فهماكى ولا تزعلى امال انا رحت فين
يلا يا حلوة لمى هدومك وعلى اقرب دير اترهبنى
وينوبك ثواب فى الشباب الغلبان بدل ما حد يدبس ياحرام
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟*



وليم تل قال:


> ليكى حق ميرنا
> 
> كاندى مش فهماكى ولا تزعلى امال انا رحت فين
> يلا يا حلوة لمى هدومك وعلى اقرب دير اترهبنى
> ...


حد لاقى يتحرم من طلعتكم البهية حتى 
مين دا يخوية الى غلبان انتو غلابة انتو دانتو حسبى الله ونعمة الوكيل الف مرة قال شباب غلبان قال :smil8:​


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟*



وليم تل قال:


> ليكى حق ميرنا
> كاندى مش فهماكى ولا تزعلى امال انا رحت فين
> يلا يا حلوة لمى هدومك وعلى اقرب دير اترهبنى
> وينوبك ثواب فى الشباب الغلبان بدل ما حد يدبس ياحرام
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



ياوليم ميرنا مش قدك

دى بتتكلم بتلقائيه جميله​


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟*



ميرنا قال:


> امال لما انتى مش تفهمينى مين يفهمنى يا نون :smil8:​



يا حبيبتى شوفى عايزه تفهمى ايه وانا معاكى

بس على الخاص بعيد عن وليم ههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟*



candy shop قال:


> يا حبيبتى شوفى عايزه تفهمى ايه وانا معاكى​
> 
> 
> بس على الخاص بعيد عن وليم ههههههههههه​


ايوة علشان شرير عارفة :t30:​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟ كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟*



> ايوة علشان شرير عارفة :t30:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى عسل يا ميرنا


----------

